# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giá xe đi Khoang Xanh, Ao Vua, tây Thiên, Ba Vì, Tam Đảo, Đầm Đa...0915.702.015

## minsumo

Cho thuê xe đi Tam Đảo, Ao Vua, Khoang Xanh, Thung Nai, Mai Châu.... l.h 0915.702.015
*Giá cước 1 ngày xe*
Xe 7 chỗ (1 ngày): 1.300.000 - 1.400.000 vnđ
xe 16 chỗ (1 ngày): 2.000.000  - 2.500.000 VNĐ
xe 30 chỗ (1 ngày): 2.500.000  - 3.200.000 VNĐ
xe 35 chỗ (1 ngày): 3.200.000  - 3.800.000 VNĐ
xe 45 chỗ (1 ngày): 4.000.000 - 4.500.000 VNĐ
* NẾU ĐI 2 NGÀY  xin vui lòng liên hệ hotline: 0915.702.015
* Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tương đối, giá có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm cụ thể ( giá xăng dầu tăng, giảm).
*Với phong cách phục vụ:*
- chuyên nghiệp, lái xe lâu năm giàu kinh nghiệm.
- Thanh toán đơn giản, trực tiếp tại văn phòng hoặc qua ngân hàng
 Công ty cũng có những hình thức ký kết hợp đồng rất linh hoạt:
- Qua Fax: 3932 0159
- Qua Điên Thoại, tin nhắn: 0915.702.015 / 04 3932 0020
- Qua mail: info.viettrans@gmail.com
Đặc biệt:
*- Giảm giá 5% cho các bạn học sinh, sinh viên thuê xe trên địa bàn HÀ NỘI*
*đặc biệt giảm giá 10% nếu Quý khách hàng thuê xe vào đầu tuần và đặt xe sớm.*
Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
Công ty: viettrans hà Nội
add: tầng 2, 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Fax: 84-4- 3932 0159
*Yahoo: viettrans02  - sky: huyen_xedulich*
*Hotline: 0915.702.015* 
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## minsumo

http://didau.org/forum/forum.php

----------


## minsumo

cho thue xe du lich tai ha noi lh 0915.702.015

----------


## 123lennao

cho thuê xe miền bắc 0974 664832

----------


## minsumo

cho thue xe du lich tai ha noi
http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn

----------


## minsumo

chuyên cho thuê xe du lich gia re

----------


## minsumo

cho thuê xe đi khoang xanh, ao vua, thung nai, tây thiên....

----------

